# Normal echo/how to bill??



## mroberts1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Need dx for normal echo//are these payable??


----------



## Jess1125 (Jul 24, 2009)

If it is a complete echo with doppler and color flow the code will be 93306.

Modifier -26 will need to be appended if done in the hospital.


----------



## mroberts1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry-meant to say dx for normal echo


----------



## deeva456 (Jul 24, 2009)

Unfortunately there isn't a dx code for a normal echo; however if the findings are normal then you would code the symptoms. Example:SOB,  chest pain, chest discomfort, HTN, syncope  s/p hrt transplant, valve replacement etc. The Medicare LCD list is the best resource of billable dx for cardiac diagnostic tests. 

Hope this helps,

Dolores, CPC,CCC


----------



## mmiciano (Aug 1, 2009)

*Normal Echo*

You should use the symptoms.. also check out the Medicare LCD.. for covered diagnoses for the echocardioagram.. this includes the symptoms.  Make sure that you do not bill color flow and doppler if there is no abnormality found on any of the valves or any indications, for this only bill 93307.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 2, 2009)

Unless it was for screening, which I doubt but had to mention it, then I would use the V71.7- observation for suspected cardiovascular disease not found, which is first-listed only followed by the symptoms.


----------

